# Can English speaking child cope up in German public schools?



## adityaprashar (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to come to Frankfurt in sep-2016 with family for next few years. I have a query regarding my daughter’s education in German Public Schools. My daughter is 6 years old and I believe she will be joining school at grade 1. We are not familiar to german language but we are ready to learn german .

1. As we are not known to German language, can my daughter cope up in German Public school with teachers and kids? I am thinking of German Public schools because there are no tuition fee associated.

2. We will be in Frankfurt in Sep-2016. I believe by then session would start. Would it be a problem to get seat in schools?

Thanks,
Aditya


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

At that early age you can easily throw a child into the German school system, they will pick up the language very quickly. Academic performance is less important if you are leaving after a few years because you won't be worried about streaming into Gymnasium (university-stream high school), which generally happens around ages 10-11 (the year varies by Bundesland). 

The difficult part will be your communicating with teachers if they aren't willing or able to speak English.


----------

